# Wheels/ Rims for Heavier Rider (Clydesdale)



## adjoas (May 2, 2002)

Hi friends, replacing my ~15 year old wheel set with an upgrade. The rear wheel is an older PowerTap, so it has to be a custom rebuilt. I weigh 230 lbs. My question: what rims are other Clydesdales liking these days? The nice folks at prowheelbuilder.com put together a quote for me built around Kinlin rims (KINLIN XR31 700C BLACK RIM - prowheelbuilder.com), saying they're a great value and very reliable. But I've never come across the brand and can't find any reviews on line. For your edification, here's the full quote for the two wheels. I welcome your suggestions/questions. Thanks, Adam

FRONT WHEEL SUMMARY
Drillings 28
Rim KINLIN XR31 FRONT 700C BLACK RIM $85.00700c/29er *No Rim Tape
Hub POWERTAP FRONT HUB $99.00 QR 100mm
*No Bearing Upgrade
*No Skewer
Spokes SAPIM RACE J BEND BLACK SPOKES 2 x 1.8 x 2 $1.50
Lacing Pattern Three Cross
Nipples SAPIM POLYAX 14MM 14 GAUGE BLACK ALLOY NIPPLE $0.34
Weight 749.536 grams
Price $235.52 

REAR WHEEL SUMMARY
Drillings 32
Rim KINLIN XR31 REAR 700C BLACK RIM $85.00 700c/29er *No Rim Tape
Hub Make Saris Model SL Condition used
Drillings 32
Build Fee $30
Spokes SAPIM RACE J BEND BLACK SPOKES 2 x 1.8 x 2 $1.50
Lacing Pattern Three Cross
Nipples SAPIM POLYAX 14MM 14 GAUGE BLACK ALLOY NIPPLE $0.34
Weight 675.184 grams
Price $173.88


----------



## dcgriz (Feb 13, 2011)

The Kinlin is ok but not stellar. I tend to prefer the Archetype (approximately same weight but less surface area makes for a thicker extrusion). Note the black or grey Archetype have their brake tracks anodized the same color as the rest of the rim. This causes streaks until the brake pads polish the anodizing off in about 1000 miles or so. Some people are sensitive to this, some aren't.
Other than this the other suggestion I would make is to replace the alloy nipples with brass nipples.


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

I recently built up a wheelset with the Kinlin, except I used the offset rim at the rear, which makes more sense. Perhaps they are new and your wheelbuilder is not aware of them.









Kinlin XR31T OC Off Center Clincher Rim


----------



## Enoch562 (May 13, 2010)

I think the XR 31 is overall a stiffer rim than the H Plus. I have no data to prove this but if you have one of each unbuilt rims, try pushing down on them. It becomes evident real quick how stiff the XR 31 is.


----------



## chudak (Jul 28, 2012)

I'm about the same size as you. I have 15k miles on a pair of wheels I had made for me a few years ago. DT Swiss 240s hubs (32H/32H) with HED Belgium C2 rims. These things are bomb proof.


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

Easton is selling a new alloy rim called the R90 SL. I got one to replace the cracked Pacenti SL23 V1 in the rear. It's a very nice rim.


----------

